# Running a Bar in Spain



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

I need help on the following,

A quick explanation regarding the Modelo Tax Form 310

When i pay the tax on my rent quarterly on Modelo Form 115 do i pay the landlord less?

Thanks


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Classified said:


> I need help on the following,
> 
> A quick explanation regarding the Modelo Tax Form 310
> 
> ...


I'm very interested in the answer to this one.


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

few years since i had a bar,but i guess that is the retention,you dont pay the landlord less,that is just the way haciendo get their money from the rent that you pay to the landlord


----------

